# EOS roof stops working mid going down



## Motore (Feb 21, 2015)

Afternoon all,

I'm the owner of a VW EOS which has been really good to me until recently...

The top seems to stop mid way opening the roof and displays a fault.
windows down, sunroof fully opened, back glass raises and sits above sunroof but the trunk wont open.

I brought it in to my local VW shop which i must say are an amazing group of guys (Motor Fabrik in Toronto) and of course the top shows no sign of any issues when at the shop but again a week after bringing it in. I try to lower the top this weekend and it displays a fault again...

Does anybody know what this could be??

there was no code when my shop scanned the coimputer


----------



## Aferrigno13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine does the same thing. I just close it and do it again. Make sure the luggage compartment cover is closed all the way. Sometimes it pops up although that's not the issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motore (Feb 21, 2015)

Aferrigno13 said:


> Mine does the same thing. I just close it and do it again. Make sure the luggage compartment cover is closed all the way. Sometimes it pops up although that's not the issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply... of course brought it to the mechanic yesterday and it was working fine again.
I will keep an eye on the rear trunk hatch. 
Thanks


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Often the cover flap by the rear passengers shoulder catches on my rear roof panel as it is flipping out and clear while putting roof down. It might clear itself or a tap will clear it. I am not sure what needs adjustment.


----------



## voxmagna (Nov 17, 2009)

There are a few reports of the luggage tray switch being a little too close to being off when it should be on. I've never taken one apart but it feels from the top side as if it is a micro switch. Sometimes their operating sprung levers can get weak when there is tension all the time as in this case. They used Hall switches everywhere else on the roof and they are pretty reliable. Pity they didn't do the same for the luggage cover switch. If I get a problem I'll look into fitting a magnet on the cover and a reed switch in the slot where they fit their switch. Sometimes you just have to design out these bad things.

Try getting the luggage cover open message up on the MFD, then have somebody watch it whilst you wiggle the cover a little through the ski panel. If small movements of the cover turn the message on and off, there's a little work to do on their switch to make it reliable.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Grinder said:


> Often the cover flap by the rear passengers shoulder catches on my rear roof panel as it is flipping out and clear while putting roof down. It might clear itself or a tap will clear it. I am not sure what needs adjustment.


Occasionally, it was the driver's side with me. My Eos was very persnickety about being on level ground. Usually a touch to close, then back to reopen, would make the flap "pop" up for the lowering of the top to continue. If on fairly level ground, that would be enough. If on a slant, I might have had to get out, but that was rare even on a slant.


----------



## voxmagna (Nov 17, 2009)

I discovered something about those side cloth flaps (NOT the hard hinged covers). Open the roof just past half way and look under the heated screen at the back where you will see a length of black elastic cord running the width of the roof and an 'eye' in each end. Those eyes tension the flap strings and should release when the roof is at the half way point. On my EOS I sometimes got one flap folding before the other. That should not happen because the elastic should tension and release both sides together.

Pull the elastic eye downwards and you will find the elastic comes away from the channel and gets trapped in the black plastic trim cover, just where it comes out either side. Temporarily, I have cut two short lengths of pvc hose (about 11.5mm o.d & 100mm long) slit along their lengths and run the black elastic strings inside keeping the slit forwards. I then pushed the hose in from the end. Now both flaps 'click' back simultaneously. Eventually I shall probably remove the pegs, black trim and one eye to fit a full length of hose from end to end.

If your problem is the hinge flaps catching, there are 3 fixing screws on the inside which when open, allows them to be positioned with a gap around so they don't foul the plastic interior trim.


----------



## milanb3 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hallo voxmagna. 
Could you please take some pictures of the area to show your solution. Would be very appriciated by many eos drivers with stucking flaps. 
Thanks


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

I also find that my headliner was flapping a bit loosely with the windows down and the top up. A bungie adjustment might help this as well. So, I will also request photos of the above description. Thank you.


----------

